# Why would you adopt a cat if you're not prepared for the cat to be a cat?



## m1xc2

.


----------



## GingerJasper

I think CC would be the best person if transport could be arranged. I'm nowhere near unfortunately.


----------



## Wiz201

:cursing: I'm an hour's drive away from sheffield but can't have her unfortunately; my boy will be too over bearing for her.


----------



## moggie14

Yet again another beautiful cat adopted by an idiot human 
She's lovely, I wonder if she might be deaf being pure white with blue eyes? 
CG would be closer than CC. Although £150 is a lot to pay unless she has pedigree papers which I doubt.


----------



## catcoonz

She will be deaf and very thin.

I do have space but also may know somebody who could give her a home.

Will email the person in mind now.


----------



## catcoonz

Wondering if the rescue was Venture?

Anyway, have emailed a possible home.


----------



## catcoonz

Possible home needs to speak with family first, so lets see what happens.

Can we arrange possible transport if needed to get her safe with me.


----------



## moggie14

That would be amazing hun - unfortunately I am yet again located in the wrong place to help 



catcoonz said:


> She will be deaf and very thin.


Is that a given CC? I always wondered if all white cats/blue eyes were deaf.


----------



## catcoonz

I have emailed the owner asking if the rescue could take her back, to worm her and place on a bland diet to help her tummy upset, I expect I will get told to go away but there you go.

Have offered a rescue space for her, but I think this is more to do with cash than anything else.

Lets see what response I get.


----------



## catcoonz

yes, being Maine Coon with blue eyes she is definitely deaf.
Cant make out if both eyes are blue or just one.


----------



## m1xc2

.


----------



## catcoonz

No problem


----------



## moggie14

catcoonz said:


> yes, being Maine Coon with blue eyes she is definitely deaf.
> Cant make out if both eyes are blue or just one.


It's not clear on the photos is it? No mention of deafness but I wonder if that's why she is finding it hard to settle (well that and given it's only been a week) 
I'm on an early shift tomorrow so off to bed but hoping to read good news in the morning - bless you CC xx


----------



## catcoonz

Just had a reply from the owner to say she has now been rehomed.


----------



## m1xc2

.


----------



## moggie14

lizbsn said:


> I wish we knew whether or not this was good news.
> 
> Thank you for the update, Catcoonz. x


Let's hope so, fingers crossed x


----------



## MiloandTazzy

My daughter and I were talking about this gorgeous girl this morning, we'd of loved to have taken her but decided we simply weren't in a position to take on a new cat atm. I hope wherever she's gone they get to the bottom of her health problems and she finds a loving owner.


----------



## MiloandTazzy

She's for sale on Gumtree now, guessing the re-homing fell through

9 month female rescue white maine coon cat kitten | United Kingdom | Gumtree


----------



## moggie14

MiloandTazzy said:


> She's for sale on Gumtree now, guessing the re-homing fell through
> 
> 9 month female rescue white maine coon cat kitten | United Kingdom | Gumtree


Exellent - thanks for sharing! I will PM CC x


----------



## m1xc2

.


----------



## m1xc2

.


----------



## moggie14

lizbsn said:


> Actually come to think of it if anyone happens to have catcoonz's mobile number could you please PM it to me?
> 
> Thanks x


I don't unfortunately but have PM'd CC too 
It would be great if you rehomed her, please don't be offended but I have to ask if you have really thought about how it would work? Will your kittens adjust to another newcomer? Will she fit in with them and your lifestyle, finances etc?
I'm only mentioning this because I know how easy it is to jump right in when you see a cat like this and really want to help


----------



## m1xc2

.


----------



## Paddypaws

I saw this ad when it first went up and of course it caught my eye. 
If she is indeed deaf as CC seems sure she would be then it would definitely explain why she has been hard to settle. Deaf cats climb and get into odd places so they feel protected and they are often more destructive than one would expect a normal cat to be.
I believe it is quite common for DWCs to be returned to shelters or rehomed multiple times because of their quirks.
Runny bums and white fluffy pantaloons are also a rather difficult mix to accustom oneself to, but can mostly be managed through diet.


----------



## moggie14

Liz and PP - I've also thought about this beautiful girlie a lot too 
I'm glad you're not offended Liz - I think you can offer this cat a lovely home and with your two being young and her apparently being used to living with other cats no reason why it won't work a treat  One thing to perhaps consider is if your two kittens are going to be allowed out when appropriate then a little planning might be needed to keep the new girl as a house cat - a micro chip cat flap perhaps?
I really hope you get her, I'd love to hear all about her future - Good luck xx
I wonder if the owner knows she is deaf, not mentioned in the ad but perhaps she thinks it would make her harder to rehome.


----------



## m1xc2

.


----------



## moggie14

lizbsn said:


> Nah they're never going outside, I wouldn't dream of letting a cat out where I live! Lots of sickos around here.
> 
> I'll let you know what happens.


Ah yes just noticed you are in London, possibly not ideal for a free roaming puss - sending massive positive rehoming vibes for the little girl x


----------



## GingerJasper

lizbsn said:


> Actually come to think of it if anyone happens to have catcoonz's mobile number could you please PM it to me?
> 
> Thanks x


I have CC mobile number and I'm sure she won't mind you having it but will txt and ask her 1st if you don't mind. I really hope you get this cat. Rehomed my foot, just seeing the poor thing as a money maker.

Got all paws crossed for you.


----------



## m1xc2

.


----------



## catcoonz

Venture is a so called rescue, they ask £150 for unneutered pedigree cats and also £100 for cross breeds.

Email I had yesterday said she had been rehomed, seems not to be the case, maybe I gave too much information by telling the owner to worm and place on a bland diet to clear tummy issues up.


----------



## m1xc2

.


----------



## catcoonz

Owner responds better via email for some reason, try emailing


----------



## m1xc2

.


----------



## moggie14

Eek hoping for good news soon!


----------



## m1xc2

.


----------



## moggie14

Grr fingers crossed for you x


----------



## catcoonz

Ive had a reply, maybe check your spam box.

Cat is deaf and the owner is taking her to the vets tomorrow, I have said I know a lovely home who knows she is deaf and we know how to sort out the tummy issues.

Owner has said to contact her again in 2 days but I have a strange feeling about this.


----------



## moggie14

catcoonz said:


> Owner has said to contact her again in 2 days but I have a strange feeling about this.


I think you are right to feel this way. The ad had a sense of urgency about it (ie. taking to a shelter) as if she needs the cat gone asap. I wonder why the delay 
Has the owner got back to you directly Liz? :001_unsure:


----------



## MiloandTazzy

Keep checking back hoping for good news. The owners response seems quite strange, makes me think there's more to this than has been said.


----------



## catcoonz

Personally I feel the owner got the cat for breeding, then found out with the loud meows she is deaf so now wants rid of her.
She mentions not for breeding in her gumtree advert.


----------



## moggie14

catcoonz said:


> Personally I feel the owner got the cat for breeding, then found out with the loud meows she is deaf so now wants rid of her.
> She mentions not for breeding in her gumtree advert.


You're probably right hun.
Is this the place? 
Venture Farm: News and Events
If so what a dodgy charity they are! Supposedly all cats are rehomed vet checked, neutered and blood tested. So why is this girl not well and not spayed??
I'm not surprised the current owner doesn't want to take her back there.
I soooo hope Liz can get through to her and adopt this baby xx


----------



## m1xc2

Right, I had a lengthy phone conversation with the owner just after my last post. She says she's taking the cat to the vet tomorrow (to see if she's deaf...) and to call back on Wednesday. It all sounds very strange, and I just want to get the cat the hell out of there. I'll update when I've spoken to her again on Wednesday.

I really don't know what to think. Not sure what else I can do in the meantime... any suggestions? I hope Wednesday comes quickly and the cat is still okay...

Sorry I didn't update until now, Lily got poop all over the cone of shame and it took quite some time to remove...


----------



## GingerJasper

It sounds like you really need to be cagey with this owner. I dunno but maybe play on the deafness angle and say she'll only get louder as she gets older, also if she in heat etc. May not be morally right but then neither is this owner by the sounds of it.

Paws crossed for a good outcome for you and the cat.


----------



## moggie14

I agree with GJ to a degree. Make sure the owner knows that you are offering a very safe and indoor home to a deaf cat who will want for nothing and will have the feline friends she seems to crave. 
Massive fingers crossed you get her, not sure why the vet visit is only happening now and her possible deafness has not been diagnosed sooner


----------



## ameliajane

How frustrating 
It's all very odd. 
Fingers crossed for Wednesday.


----------



## m1xc2

moggie14 said:


> I agree with GJ to a degree. Make sure the owner knows that you are offering a very safe and indoor home to a deaf cat who will want for nothing and will have the feline friends she seems to crave.


Yes, I made it very clear to her that this is a safe home with nice cats, etc., that I'm absolutely fine with a challenging cat, and I detailed problems I had with Lily's digestion and Snape freaking out, things like that. She said she'd like the cat to go to someone like me (so I must have said something right!) but wants to be sure whether or not she's deaf first (I think, like CC said, she wants to use her to breed if she's not, which she obvs is...).

The scariest thing is, this woman told me she has a degree in animal behaviour... :scared:


----------



## GingerJasper

Her degree is on animal behaviour not breeding which is what she is or wants to be, a BYB. 

I've said on here before that I thought about using my ginger as a sire (for about 30 seconds) until I read a few threads on here about it all. I very quickly changed my mind as I would never have been in it for the money as most breeders aren't, he's just an amazing cat. 

Wherever this girls ends up I hope she is safe, happy and well looked after and most importantly loved.


----------



## MiloandTazzy

Definitely something going on, she was reposted on pets4homes 2 hrs ago. 9 month female rescue white maine coon kitten cat | Sheffield, South Yorkshire | Pets4Homes


----------



## moggie14

It's all very odd. I'm assuming the original breeder was a BYB otherwise how did she end up with this woman unspayed 
I have everything crossed she goes to Liz otherwise I fear she will carry on being passed from pillar to post bless her.


----------



## jazzye

We can't help from Spain but fingers crossed! Some people should never be animal guardians


----------



## GingerJasper

MiloandTazzy said:


> Definitely something going on, she was reposted on pets4homes 2 hrs ago. 9 month female rescue white maine coon kitten cat | Sheffield, South Yorkshire | Pets4Homes


CC said this advert was taken down. All very strange.

Lizbsn maybe you should contact this woman again?


----------



## GingerNinja

Poor girl looks really, really thin 

Fingers crossed for you Lizbsn xx


----------



## m1xc2

I sent her a text this morning, and will call her tomorrow as arranged. I will keep you all posted. x


----------



## catcoonz

Now being advertised on pets4homes and gumtree.


----------



## ameliajane

How very strange when Lizbsn has already offered the perfect home


----------



## m1xc2

Gah. This is so frustrating. Do you guys think I should ring tonight instead of tomorrow? So worried about this kitty.


----------



## ameliajane

I think I would call again, stress just how keen I was to have the cat and ask if she has any concerns about your offer as you've noticed she's put out new adverts. 
Just have to be tactful so as not to seem judgmental or she might be offended and back off.
Just seems such a strange thing to do when she seemed so keen on the home you were offering when she spoke to you


----------



## m1xc2

ameliajane said:


> I think I would call again, stress just how keen I was to have the cat and ask if she has any concerns about your offer as you've noticed she's put out new adverts.
> Just have to be tactful so as not to seem judgmental or she might be offended and back off.
> Just seems such a strange thing to do when she seemed so keen on the home you were offering when she spoke to you


Yeah I think I'll call tonight. I'm trying to figure out if I can get tomorrow or Thursday off work to go up to Sheffield if necessary.


----------



## Cats cats cats

Gosh what a tangled web  have you made it clear you'll pay the asking price Liz, maybe she thinks you want her for free ? 

I can't think of any other reason that she wouldn't accept your offer 

Good Luck xx


----------



## m1xc2

Cats cats cats said:


> Gosh what a tangled web  have you made it clear you'll pay the asking price Liz, maybe she thinks you want her for free ?
> 
> I can't think of any other reason that she wouldn't accept your offer
> 
> Good Luck xx


Yes I have. Really very confused. Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## Cats cats cats

lizbsn said:


> Yes I have. Really very confused. Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


How very odd    I really hope it works out for you !


----------



## chillminx

Could it be the seller is reading this thread? :sosp: Something like that did happen in the past on this forum. Just a thought.


----------



## m1xc2

chillminx said:


> Could it be the seller is reading this thread? :sosp: Something like that did happen in the past on this forum. Just a thought.


The thought did occur to me. I hope not...


----------



## GingerJasper

chillminx said:


> Could it be the seller is reading this thread? :sosp: Something like that did happen in the past on this forum. Just a thought.


That thought crossed my mind too. However, apart from a few comments mainly all the posts have been about getting this cat to a forever home so can't see why she would deny Lizbsn getting this cat.

Can't wait for your update Lizbsn. All paws crossed here.


----------



## moggie14

Good luck today hun - hoping for good news later xx


----------



## MiloandTazzy

Fingers crossed for today, hope you hear good news.


----------



## catcoonz

Any news


----------



## moggie14

Just home from work and checked for an update. I wonder if Liz has gone up there today hence no news? I hope all is OK


----------



## GingerJasper

Any news yet?


----------



## m1xc2

.


----------



## chillminx

Very wise Liz.


----------



## blade100

lizbsn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry to leave you hanging. The cat is still with its owner. Given some recent developments, I (and some others who have been posting in this thread) think it best not to continue this discussion so publicly. If anyone who has been posting in this thread would like an update, feel free to PM me.
> 
> Liz


Isn't this the same cat you were going to rehome?
Preloved | 9 month rescue deaf white female maine coon kitten cat for sale in Sheffield, South Yorkshire


----------



## catcoonz

Yes, price keeps varying between £300 and £250.


----------



## moggie14

Seems all about the money doesn't it. Why doesn't she just get her spayed - that would probably stop the constant crying :


----------



## Soozi

blade100 said:


> Isn't this the same cat you were going to rehome?
> Preloved | 9 month rescue deaf white female maine coon kitten cat for sale in Sheffield, South Yorkshire


Been removed from preloved now


----------



## moggie14

I hope the poor girl hasn't just gone to the highest bidder :angry:


----------



## GingerJasper

This cat is now back on pets4homes £250. Advert was put on yesterday. I'll pm lizbsn.


----------



## chloe1975

She has been rescued now and has started a new life with a new family.


----------



## Cats cats cats

chloe1975 said:


> She has been rescued now and has started a new life with a new family.


With Lizbsn ?


----------



## m1xc2

.


----------



## chloe1975

She has been adopted by a lady in a Maine Coon group I belong to. She has got several other Maine Coon neuter boys including another rescue. She was vet checked and had blood tests yesterday as she is underweight and there are some questions over her age as they think she is probably only about 6 months old.

Am trying to be careful here about what is said so feel free to PM me, but think the girl who took her on was inexperienced and misled. Anyway she is safe and happy now and despite her difficult start is very loving and playful.


----------



## oliviarussian

chloe1975 said:


> She has been adopted by a lady in a Maine Coon group I belong to. She has got several other Maine Coon neuter boys including another rescue. She was vet checked and had blood tests yesterday as she is underweight and there are some questions over her age as they think she is probably only about 6 months old.
> 
> Am trying to be careful here about what is said so feel free to PM me, but think the girl who took her on was inexperienced and misled. Anyway she is safe and happy now and despite her difficult start is very loving and playful.


That's fantastic news Chloe, thanks for letting us know x


----------



## moggie14

oliviarussian said:


> That's fantastic news Chloe, thanks for letting us know x


Great news, thanks Chloe. So pleased she is safe.


----------



## Soozi

oliviarussian said:


> That's fantastic news Chloe, thanks for letting us know x


Really pleased that's great news! Thanks for letting us know. X


----------

